# water changes



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

ive had fish in a 55 gal for about 1 year and havent done 1 water change, and my fish are fine. Im starting to think that water changes are just something the water company made up so they could make more money.


----------



## chris79 (Aug 28, 2005)

what kind of fish?... u must be mad. try learning the cycle and understand that waste produced in a tank converts into nitrates... some fish are more tolerant than others, but to go a year with no water change.. well, you are lucky they aint dead, but they certainly wont be healthy fish... you could live with sh*t packed in your mouth right?.. but you probably wouldn't enjoy it and might not live to 100yr old...


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i have 2 8" oscars and i just added 2 rbp's about 2 weeks ago


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

both tough fish, i believe it, my cousin once had a jack dempsey in a 20 gallon














and never once did a water change in 4 years, and his water always seemed fine as did the fish (besides the extreme stunting) it just isnt very good for your fish and you should do water changes, im just saying its possible that fish live without them


----------



## oblene (Jul 22, 2006)

chris79 said:


> what kind of fish?... u must be mad. try learning the cycle and understand that waste produced in a tank converts into nitrates... some fish are more tolerant than others, but to go a year with no water change.. well, you are lucky they aint dead, but they certainly wont be healthy fish... you could live with sh*t packed in your mouth right?.. but you probably wouldn't enjoy it and might not live to 100yr old...


haha thats awesome..but right on the money


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

So does this mean that you still won't do waterchanges?

I can't imagine your fish are very healthy. That would be like us breathing in toxic, nasty, stale air for a whole year (realize that fish have to breathe in their own poop and urine as well) ....of course we'd live, but it would NOT be a very happy time.

Any fish I've kept have always been so happy and active after a waterchange, because it's truly like a breath of fresh air to them.

I would ask you what your parameters are, but it seems if you don't care about waterchanges, you don't care about testing the water either.

In the end, to be quite frank with you, I don't think you should own any fish unless you are willing to do tank maintenance to keep them healthy and happy.








~Taylor~


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> So does this mean that you still won't do waterchanges?
> 
> I can't imagine your fish are very healthy. That would be like us breathing in toxic, nasty, stale air for a whole year (realize that fish have to breathe in their own poop and urine as well) ....of course we'd live, but it would NOT be a very happy time.
> 
> ...


I agree with taylor 100 %. My friend has 3 reds from the same batch as mine and mine are 7 8 inch and his are around 4 5. He hasnt done more then 2 water changes since he got them or condition the water at all. They are still liveing after a year, there just very hardy fish and can take alot of abuse. Doesnt mean no water changes are good for them. You should eaither sell the fish or start takeing care of them.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

mike123 said:


> ive had fish in a 55 gal for about 1 year and havent done 1 water change, and my fish are fine. Im starting to think that water changes are just something the water company made up so they could make more money.


If your worried about the cost of doing waterchanges then just pee in the shower a couple times a week, the water saved in flushing should be more than enough to cover your waterchanges.


----------



## Webo (Jun 26, 2006)

but hold up, your telling me that the water never evaporated and went down in level in all that time? I find that hard to believe. Perhaps you mean that you never did a removal of water, but I m certain you added water even 5-10% to keep it a whatever level you did....if thats the case then, yes, u did replinish water and in retrospect you did do a water change.

I am certain if you left an aqurium with (airstones espc.) running for a year, your water level would be very low if you never added water.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

That is just ridiculous first of all if you know anything about fish 2 osacrs in a 55 gallon isnt going to work buddy a single oscars requires a 55 gallon then you mix them with piranhas what are you stupid your oscars will have hole in the head if they dont already thin your tank out and do a massive gravel vac would ya that is just plain lazy cant stand people that get fish and dont know a thing.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Snake_Eyes said:


> ive had fish in a 55 gal for about 1 year and havent done 1 water change, and my fish are fine. Im starting to think that water changes are just something the water company made up so they could make more money.


If your worried about the cost of doing waterchanges then just pee in the shower a couple times a week, the water saved in flushing should be more than enough to cover your waterchanges.








[/quote]







yea u needa change the water man. If you wanna feel what your fish are going through pu in you head in a bag full of air and keep breathing. Pretty soon the air will be all sticky and very uncomftable. CHANGE UR WATER


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

a-ronn said:


> So does this mean that you still won't do waterchanges?
> 
> I can't imagine your fish are very healthy. That would be like us breathing in toxic, nasty, stale air for a whole year (realize that fish have to breathe in their own poop and urine as well) ....of course we'd live, but it would NOT be a very happy time.
> 
> ...


I agree with taylor 100 %. My friend has 3 reds from the same batch as mine and mine are 7 8 inch and his are around 4 5. He hasnt done more then 2 water changes since he got them or condition the water at all. They are still liveing after a year, there just very hardy fish and can take alot of abuse. Doesnt mean no water changes are good for them. You should eaither sell the fish or start takeing care of them.
[/quote]
me too....i bet your water fking stinks !!


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Webo said:


> but hold up, your telling me that the water never evaporated and went down in level in all that time? I find that hard to believe. Perhaps you mean that you never did a removal of water, but I m certain you added water even 5-10% to keep it a whatever level you did....if thats the case then, yes, u did replinish water and in retrospect you did do a water change.


This would only be true if the nitrates evaporated with the water. I don't believe they do though. Water changes are done to reduce nitrate levels (and clear out the crap that produces ammonia which eventually gets converted into more nitrates).


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i think this is purely to get everyone flaming.....best off ignored & closed


----------



## jaceh14 (Jul 6, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> I can't imagine your fish are very healthy. That would be like us breathing in toxic, nasty, stale air for a whole year (realize that fish have to breathe in their own poop and urine as well) ....of course we'd live, but it would NOT be a very happy time.


they did this during mideval times, throwing human "waste" out their doors and windows and look what happened to them... the black plague! i'd do a water change if i were you... prolly multiple 30% ones to get all that junk outa the bottom of the tank


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

*PEOPLE.....*

View attachment 114726


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

just what the doctor ordered


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Why would you do that anyway? You wouldnt let your dog wallow in its own sh*t and piss for its entire life would you..... Then again maybe you would!!



mike123 said:


> Im starting to think that water changes are just something the water company made up so they could make more money.


Er yeah mate...........


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

in before.......


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

.. poor guy..lol...so now u know why u should do water changes ..best of luck..got peoples panties in a bunch..lol


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I bet this is that FOCKER character.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Dont start bashing on the guy. When I first started keeping fish I didnt do waterchanges purse...I would totally empty the tank, clean it out, and refill it..hence destroying any bacteria that has populated each month. I didnt now any better and thought I was doing what was best for my fish. Of course this was before the internet and the fish I kept were illegal at the time so I didnt want to get advice from a lfs.

As has been said...waterchanges are to reduce nitrates and replace nutrients. I know experienced fish keepers that only do water changes every 6 months or so..and they have perfectly healthy fish. So there are definitely 2 schools of thought on waterchanges. It is thought that frequent changes and a low level of nitrates are the key to optimum fish growth..however I dont think that has been proven. At least I have never seen a study on it.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

hahaha. I was just joking. One day i just got really bored and i wanted to see how many people would sh*t on me if i said something like that. But i do do regular water changes, about once every 2 weeks. And i dont keep 2 oscars in my 55.


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

I guess GG passed your test?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

mike123 said:


> hahaha. I was just joking. One day i just got really bored and i wanted to see how many people would sh*t on me if i said something like that. But i do do regular water changes, about once every 2 weeks. And i dont keep 2 oscars in my 55.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ok buddy what ever makes you happy


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

if your that bored........go and do some water changes


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

That is a lie or you have the IQ of one of my farts why would you waste your time even posting then somebody like you shouldn't even be on a helpful site like this. So what is in your tank for real then and post your water params for us thanks.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i would like to apologive to the p-fury members for being such an asshole


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Told you it was a troll Geoff, I can smell em a mile away.


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

To be honest this is so pointless...its a distraction from real honest questions where people actually need help and advice.

I think this should be locked...surley it serves no further purpose.

Bobz


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

mike123 said:


> i would like to apologive to the p-fury members for being such an asshole


Apology accepted. You should be banned.







Topic closed.


----------

